# Changing jurisdiction



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a long story so I will try to provide just the pertinent info. I have a divorce and custody case in one county. I have a crazy mother that I suspect is BPD. i have no relationship with her or my biological father due to many things. They have told my young children (7&8) that if I do not bring them to visit they will take me to court for grandparents rights. I have no doubt they will because they already did it with the older 2 kids. My "father" is well known in the community and the system is corrupt in this very small town. Since there is no pending case for the younger two kids, if they file, can I have it transferred to the neighboring county where we currently live? What proof to I have to provide to do this? The courts here are much more reasonable and stable. Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Venue laws vary from state to state, so you're either going to want to research the laws in your state or, even better, get a consult with an attorney or two to not only ask about venue but to also help you position yourself for any upcoming battle.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

happysnappy said:


> This is a long story so I will try to provide just the pertinent info. I have a divorce and custody case in one county. I have a crazy mother that I suspect is BPD. i have no relationship with her or my biological father due to many things. They have told my young children (7&8) that if I do not bring them to visit they will take me to court for grandparents rights. I have no doubt they will because they already did it with the older 2 kids. My "father" is well known in the community and the system is corrupt in this very small town. Since there is no pending case for the younger two kids, if they file, can I have it transferred to the neighboring county where we currently live? What proof to I have to provide to do this? The courts here are much more reasonable and stable. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely talk to an attorney. Ask what you can do to circumvent this.


----------

